# Need info quick!



## ClaireinTX (Sep 1, 2009)

Hello,

Here's the question: can my birds catch chicken pox from me? 

I have the chicken pox (and I am far too old for it!) and have left the care of our two birds to my significant other. My son is having to stay elsewhere b/c he is also too old to get this.

Ric, the aforementioned S.O., is taking a long time (almost 3 years so far) to warm to the birds. He is happy to help with their care during this time, but isn't enthusiastic. I'd really like to go adjust their dishes and toys to where I know Rocky and Adrian prefer them, but I'm afraid of getting them sick. 

I've looked for the answer online, but found nothing. There must be a list of zoonotic diseases somewhere.
Thank you,
Claire


----------



## meldrew (Jun 10, 2009)

As far as I am aware this is not possible, I have a link here that may help? http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/163368/humans-cant-get-chicken-pox-from-chickens 
I hope you feel better soon. Regards Ashley


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I had Shingles a couple years ago....from having Chicken Pox as a child. The Chicken Pox virus does not leave your system......it can return later in life as Shingles. Anyway, I still took care of my lofts and it didn't seem to bother them.

Years ago, my 6 y/o daughter got a mind case of chicken pox, then passed it on to her 16 y/o sister....which got a FULL BLOWN case of it and was miserable!
I've always heard that its better to get it when your young, because its alot worse when your older  Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Thats true Ms ..........I believe it can be more dangerous too getting it when you are older .


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

ClaireinTX said:


> Hello,
> 
> Here's the question: can my birds catch chicken pox from me?
> 
> ...



By the way Claire , lovely picture and I hope you are feelig well again soon


----------



## ClaireinTX (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you all so much for the replies. I am relieved to be able to go in to the bird room and fuss around a bit. (And today is the first day that I actually have the wherewithal to do it, anyway.)

CP is definitely quite serious for an adult to get. They say it's extra serious for anyone over age 13.

Thank you again for your help!


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Claire 

Yes, beautiful birds! I am just wishing you well and a quick healing from chicken pox -- it is really serious when one has it as an adult! I hope you recover soon and that you aren't suffering too much. 

I also don't know the answer about possible transmission to the birds... I hope you get a solid answer somewhere.


----------



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Chicken Pox*

This is much worse to catch when you are older. As far as the safety of your birds, they should be fine. I am almost certain that it couldn't transfer from human to bird.


----------

